# Where can I practise driving?



## 0141607 (20 Feb 2009)

Hi guys

 I was wondering if anybody could suggest a place where I could get some driving practice in? I am living in Ranelagh and I can't get insured on the girlfriend's car for another few months so at the moment I am restricted to the lessons I am taking. Unfortunately I can barely afford the one lesson a week I am taking at the moment so I would like to just do a small bit in between lessons just to keep what I have learned in the lesson in my head. I will admit I was very nervous to start driving and I am still a bit shaky so somewhere that wasn't very busy would be ideal. It doesn't have to be in Ranelagh but somewhere within 20 minutes of Ranelagh would be ideal.

 Thanks


----------



## Tomodinhio (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*

how about sandyford industrial estate or some place similar as there is no traffic in the evenings as everyone is gone home, also the "spawell" just before the M50 roundabout to Tallaght has a massive tar mac overflow car park which is generally empty.


----------



## mathepac (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*

If you can't get insurance on your girl-friend's car, what car do you propose practicing in?

The areas mentioned above are public places (as defined by law) and you must be insured.


----------



## hizzy (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*

Hi 0141607

Quick question, do you have any insurance?, if not, then you can't practice anywhere.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*

The roads in and around Sandyford are public roads and under no circumstances should anyone drive on them without insurance.

You will have to pay for lessons if you want to practice.


----------



## 0141607 (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*

No I don't have insurance!

 I am well aware that they are public areas and am fully aware that by law I can't practice there because of my lack of insurance but I am not the first and certainly won't be the last person to practice driving whilst uninsured.

 I have no plans to practice on main roads where I could cause harm to pedestrians or other drivers. I just plan on practicing in empty car parks so that I can keep what I learnt in the lesson in my head.


----------



## bertson (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*

Hi;
Maybe contact a local driving school. They will teach you the basics and will be experienced in tweaching someone with NO driving experience
They will start you off in their carpark or quiet road, so dont worry (also they will have the insurance)
Just make sure you hyave your provisional license in order etc

Thanks
B


----------



## 0141607 (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*

Thanks but I already have taken lessons with a driving school. Well I only have only had 4 hours so far but it has been going well. I just wanted to keep it up in between lessons that's all.


----------



## DubShelley (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*

Hi 0141607,

Would it prehaps be better if you wait for the couple of months until you can be insured on your girlfriends car to get these lessons? That way the lessons will be fresher in your mind and once insured, you can head out to a deserted car park / industrial estate and practise with a fully licensed driver friend.


----------



## RS2K (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*

In a word don't.

Some may find this amusing, but if you want to learn better car control (steering and braking) you could do a lot worse than do a bit of karting.

Coordination of accelerator, gearstick and clutch can be practised in an armchair. Genuinely. Try it.


----------



## bertson (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*

Dude: Keep taking lessons, it the only way if you do not have access to a car. RSK's advice is good, Karting/Off roading/Mondello etc will all give you at least a hand with the basics. 

Keep doing the lessons, and apply for the test, your insurance will be cheaper anyway with a full license


----------



## Paulone (20 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*



0141607 said:


> I am well aware that they are public areas and am fully aware that by law I can't practice there because of my lack of insurance but I am not the first and certainly won't be the last person to practice driving whilst uninsured.
> 
> I have no plans to practice on main roads where I could cause harm to pedestrians or other drivers. I just plan on practicing in empty car parks so that I can keep what I learnt in the lesson in my head.


 

Don't do it man - how are you going to get to anyplace that might be mentioned? - all of them have to be accessed via main roads.

Whether or not you're the last uninsured driver on the road is definitely not the point. As an inexperienced learner you need all the protection you can get and taking her car out for a spin on your own like this is doubly, illegal.

Keep shopping round for driving lessons - the costs are dropping. You might like to compare the cost of these lessons with going on as named driver on her policy and getting her out with you for practice sessions?

Bottom line is that there's no cost free way round this and if you decide to ignore the need to have insurance the costs could be very high


----------



## Smashbox (20 Feb 2009)

You're not allowed to drive anywhere *in public* without insurance, even in car parks as you mentioned above.


----------



## DavyJones (20 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> You're not allowed to drive anywhere without insurance, even in car parks as you mentioned above.




You can drive on private property without insurance.


----------



## hopalong (20 Feb 2009)

i know some people use dollymount beach.could be other beaches as well.


----------



## 0141607 (23 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*



Paulone said:


> Don't do it man - how are you going to get to anyplace that might be mentioned? - all of them have to be accessed via main roads.
> 
> Whether or not you're the last uninsured driver on the road is definitely not the point. As an inexperienced learner you need all the protection you can get and taking her car out for a spin on your own like this is doubly, illegal.
> 
> ...


 
Cheers for the reply. My plan was to get the girlfriend to drive me to wherever it was I was going to practice and then get her to drive back again. I wouldn't be that foolish to drive the car on any main roads or even more foolish by driving it alone. I think I might just stick to the lessons!


----------



## mathepac (23 Feb 2009)

*Re: Where can I practice driving?*



0141607 said:


> ...  I think I might just stick to the lessons!


I think that's a smart move.


----------

